# Down Feed Dial & Collet Ejector



## jcp (Feb 15, 2018)

Couldn't hardly read the down feed dial on my 8530 Clausing so I used Moderator Mark's methods and made a new one.
Old dial...




New one...







Also never did like having to hit the draw bar nut to release the collet from the spindle. Removed the spindle and threaded it, made a long, shouldered sleeve to fit and attached a thick washer to the draw bar. When you loosen the draw bar nut it also pushes the collet out of the spindle taper.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 15, 2018)

How about doing a build on the collet ejector.  Would work on my 8520 nicely.  Nice work.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jcp (Feb 15, 2018)

Really simple Bill. I'll take it apart and post some photos.


----------



## jcp (Feb 15, 2018)

OK Bill, here you go. Remove the spindle and thread the quill  3/4-16 x .50 long (you guys with 8520's won't have to do this). Used a piece of 1" dia. 1018 CF-CR  1" long drilled thru 3/8 dia. and then bored to .669 x .875 deep for the "nut". Threaded the bore to 3/4-16 x .50 and relieved behind the thread to .755 dia. or so. This left a .125" thick "cap" drilled thru 3/8ths dia. Cross drilled the "nut" for 10-24 set screws. Made a washer .250 thick x .650 dia. and pined it to the draw bar with a 1/8th x 1" roll pin leaving about 1/4" between it and the draw bar acorn nut. Drop the "nut" onto the draw bar, then a 3/8ths SAE washer and replace the acorn nut.  Thread the unit onto the draw bar, tighten the set screws into the valleys of the quill spline and your good to go. 
I'm looking for a M2 x 33 Jacobs taper arbor with a 3/8-16 female thread (rather than a tang) so I don't have to remove the draw bar when using the drill chuck. Any suggestions? I may have to make one.


----------

